# Surf / bank fishing suggestions for south Tybee



## KBD431 (Jul 11, 2016)

Will be headed to Tybee later this week and am trying to work in a day of fishing.  Posted looking for someone to go with but no takers.  I may try surf fishing.  I will be staying on the south end of the island, any suggestions for surf fishing, pier fishing, or bank fishing?

Any and all comments welcomed!


----------



## Rob G (Jul 11, 2016)

*South Tybee*

If fishing at low tide - fish the deeper channels in between the sand bars. If fishing high tide - go out at low tide and identify sloughs and holes fish those places when tide is high. Bait - peeled fresh shrimp, peeled frozen shrimp, finger mullet(cast net), mud minnows(cast net), live shrimp(bait shop). You can also use cut bait. Rod/Reel(my personal preference) - 7'2+ rod medium, 20#+ braid, 15#+ leader(fluorocarbon is what I use). Reel - 2500+. I use fish finder rig with 1 or 2 oz. egg weight and a 2/0 or 3/0 circle hook. Fish species(depends on bait, I have caught all theses species at some point in the summer at Tybee South Beach) - whiting, stingrays, sharks(up to 5 ft), bluefish, croaker, black drum, trout(live bait mostly), redfish, flounder(live bait mostly), ladyfish, sheepshead(rare), jacks(rare), pompano(rare), spanish mackerel(rare).  Good Luck!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 11, 2016)

from what I have seen and heard talking to people on the pier on several visits (and having fished once), I wouldnt waist time on it. I am spoiled from south east fl coastal and fishing offshore though. Living near there I would probably try and find more bridges or surf fishing. Ive fished the Ft Pulatski bridge once recently at night when the park closes and would probably fish there from now on if making the drive again to fish out there again. 

Im sure the pier has its days, but from talking to people out there it isnt exactly great hopes for me. The bridges on the other hand I have "heard" better prospecting reports to tempt me out there. You also need to time the tides right. Lately Ive heard the last of incomming and first two hours of outgoing are the better times to try. I dont go out much here, but thats my limited knowledge of the area.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 11, 2016)

The back river pier gets less pressure then the main Tybee pier.

When fishing the main pier, stay a little further out then the breakers with rigs like rob g suggested or switch to thin wire for small sharks.  There is a decent amount of whiting taken there , lots of rays and puppy sharks and the occasional surprise fish

over by the lighthouse the jettys can produce whiting, black drum and lady fish but last time there all i caught was two small croaker


----------



## KBD431 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks to all for the great replies, I'm making notes for the trip.  Feel free to add to this!


----------



## JJhunts (Jul 11, 2016)

The last time I was on Tybee island pier 2 guys got into a knife fight over tangled rigs! Fishing was good but maybe not worth it. . .


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Surf fish up by the north jetties.  Less crowd, more fish.  I make my own modified pompano rig and use 65lb braid with 25lb fluorocarbon rigs.  I also like to target shark (which is illegal on tybee but I do it anyway) I will use a piece of fresh mullet 10-12/0 circle hooks and a 5-6 oz weight.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 12, 2016)

JJhunts said:


> The last time I was on Tybee island pier 2 guys got into a knife fight over tangled rigs! Fishing was good but maybe not worth it. . .


----------



## Chap (Jul 12, 2016)

The only time I fish the pier is when my kids come with me.  It's a convenient location with the restrooms nearby.

When I want to surf fish I go to the lighthouse jetties.  Black drum, whiting, a few flounder, bluefish, and the Spanish macks should be up soon.  I try to use live bait when I can.  I've also caught some trout there.

I was at the pier this past Saturday.  There were zero fish caught that I'd say were keeper sized.  A few bluefish, a few really small pompano, and several really small whiting.  Otherwise, it's rays and sharks all day long.


----------

